

Ask PG: Is there a newer version of news.arc? - wolfparade

Or is this the newest version https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc.  I found this comment http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833219 from 7 months ago but couldn't find if you ended up releasing anything.  Thanks.
======
pg
The last released version is whatever's on arclanguage.org. It's pretty old.

~~~
wolfparade
You said about 7 months ago a new release of arc including a bunch of changes
to news.arc would happen sometime soon
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833010>. I know your busy. Can we still
expect that release?

~~~
pg
Eventually, I hope, but I wouldn't want to make any promises.

~~~
snissn
Are you not doing much programming day to day lately?

~~~
pg
I get to hack maybe once a week now. YC takes up all my time.

